# Word of the Day:  Facetious



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Defined:
*facetious*
*Pronunciation /fəˈsēSHəs/ /fəˈsiʃəs/ 
ADJECTIVE*

Treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.
Please give an example.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

I was just being _facetious_ when I said you are an angel while you laughed at his funeral.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 4, 2020)

Chandler Bing is my favorite character in the TV show "Friends", he is a little neurotic and *facetious*.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2020)

Matrix said:


> Chandler Bing is my favorite character in the TV show "Friends", he is a little neurotic and *facetious*.


I loved watching that show!  I saw all of the episodes about 3 times.  I will wait awhile to start watching it again but it's a great show.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

Don't make facetious comments, when someone is telling you what is in their heart.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

An aunt of mine used to be facetious towards my fastidious ways, until I turned the tables on her one day.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2020)

Oooh! I love using this word especially as facetious comments are rarely useful


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Oooh! I love using this word especially as facetious comments are rarely useful


Right you are, and me, too! ROFLMAO!

Being a little facetious with some tells you right away how fragile they are.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 9, 2020)

Facetiousness does require a measure of creative thinking and a quick wit.


----------

